# Groaning Noise



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

I have a 2006 with 145,000 km. Just recently I hear a groaning or growling noise when accelerating from a stop coming from below the car around the center part of the engine. It only happens from a stop at really low RPM. It seems that it sounds worse if I am turning also. I have a feeling it is related to the exhaust. I can also hear the sound very slightly when I start it after it has sat overnight.

Any ideas?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi,
Guess it could be front exhaust related but my guess is that would set off a check engine code given the proximity of the 02 sensors. Could it be your front wheel bearings? Either both or just one. I have a 2006 as well with 147,000 kms. I have been having some speed related rumbling noises that make the most sound at 60 to 70 km per hour. I am pretty sure its a bearing and I think the drivers side. Having both sides replaced today, and hopefully its back to smooth quiet driving. Will report back.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Happy to report changed front bearings has gotten rid of the rumbling, tire and vibration sounds. In fact, I had not realized how loud it had become. Must admit I had also thought it might be exhaust, engine or transmission related. Apparently bearing vibrations can travel along suspension components and it makes it hard to pinpoint problems sometimes. In my case drivers side was in bad shape and passenger side in early stages of going. Have yours checked. Could well be the problem.


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

My problem turned out to be the belt tension pulley. I had the belt replaced also.


----------

